

Space giants join forces to battle SpaceX: This is how cheap space travel begins - cryptoz
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/184434-space-giants-join-forces-to-battle-spacex-this-is-how-cheap-space-travel-begins

======
Gravityloss
There's no link to the original release, that's not very good journalism.

[http://www.safran-group.com/site-safran-en/press-
media/press...](http://www.safran-group.com/site-safran-en/press-media/press-
releases/2014/article/airbus-group-and-safran-to-join)

Arianespace has it in french only. European companies and organizations have
always sucked in public relations.

[http://www.arianespace.com/news-press-
release/2014/6-16-2014...](http://www.arianespace.com/news-press-
release/2014/6-16-2014-Rapprochement-Airbus-Safran.asp)

I can't find where the rocket engine mentioned in the article is from. Ariane
6 will go to just more solids. In my opinion it is a massive step backwards,
as solids need massive infrastructure because they are moved around fully
fueled, they have low performance, they can not be throttled or shut down,
they shake a lot. So you can't land with one, and you can't just refuel and go
either.

